# Paris 2006 : Bouffe du mois d'octobre



## golf (5 Octobre 2006)

*La Cave de l'Os à Moelle







vendredi 20 octobre 2006 à partir de 19h30*

181, Rue de Lourmel
75015 Paris
Tel : 08 26 10 06 01​


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- 
- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## kanako (5 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- 
- 






- Kanako
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Cillian (5 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- 
-
*- 2 -*






- Kanako
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- 
-
*- 3 -*






- Kanako
- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- 
-
*- 3 -*






- Kanako
- toumaï (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

Toumaï a dit:


> (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)


En v'là une bonne question.
Si ca revient vers le jeudi je pourrai sans doute , si c'est le vendredi c'est beaucoup moins sûr.


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> En v'là une bonne question.
> Si ca revient vers le jeudi je pourrai sans doute , si c'est le vendredi c'est beaucoup moins sûr.


Bah oui, on change un peu, faut aussi en satisfaire qui ne peuvent se libérer le jeudi :rateau:
Mais on reviendra au jeudi


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Bah oui, on change un peu, faut aussi en satisfaire qui ne peuvent se libérer le jeudi :rateau:
> Mais on reviendra au jeudi


Autre solution 
les 2!
le vendredi à l'os à moelle
et une permanence le jeudi  pour les fans de vulcania de la morkitu 
( je verrai assez valoriel en vigile permanente  sur place, voire avec sac de couchage pile  devant l'entrée de la cuisine !)


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Autre solution
> les 2!
> le vendredi à l'os à moelle
> et une permanence le jeudi  pour les fans de vulcania de la morkitu
> ( je verrai assez valoriel en vigile permanente  sur place, voire avec sac de couchage pile  devant l'entrée de la cuisine !)


Une Bouffe le jeudi 19 et une autre le vendredi 20? 
Personnellement, je suis d'accord, et je peux m'arranger pour venir aux deux, dans ces cas là. 

Reste à voir qui sera intéressé par les deux Bouffes, qui pourra venir aux deux, et si nous ne risquons pas une certaine dispersion des troupes...  
Bref, pourquoi pas, mais attendons peut-être quelques réactions à ta proposition.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2006)

HF, je plaisantais  
Quoique l'idée d'un point de rencontre  es "vulcania" avec permanence est à creuser...


----------



## golf (7 Octobre 2006)

2 restau/mois :mouais:  Reste, pour certains, à trouver les ressources financières [léger détail]


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> HF, je plaisantais
> Quoique l'id&#233;e d'un point de rencontre  es "vulcania" avec permanence est &#224; creuser...





golf a dit:


> Reste, pour certains, &#224; trouver les ressources financi&#232;res [l&#233;ger d&#233;tail]


 On lance une souscription?


----------



## Cillian (7 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> On lance une souscription?




Et pourquoi pas une Association Loi 1901 pendant qu'on y est ?    

Un ?
Quoi ?
Comment ça j'ai encore dit une c****rie.


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2006)

Sans compter la surcharge pond&#233;rale suscit&#233;e...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

une 'tite bouffe  

bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
-
--------------
*- 4 -*






- Kanako
- toumaï (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## kathy h (11 Octobre 2006)

dommage , vous &#234;tes pass&#233; du jeudi au vendredi, je ne pourrais donc jamais venir le vendredi soir, moi c'est le jeudi, ou &#233;ventuellement  le mardi, les aures jours je suis bien trop loin de Paris pour pouvoir venir, snif..

j'esp&#232;re qu'au mois de d&#233;cembre vous reprendrez le jeudi comme jour

en plus c'&#233;tait dans le 15&#232;me, encore plus rageant , bon ba tant pis pour moi

EDit ; pas de regret &#224; avoir pour octobre je viens de v&#233;rifier le jeudi 18 je n'aurai pas pu venir non plus,


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

golf a dit:


> 2 restau/mois :mouais:  Reste, pour certains, à trouver les ressources financières [léger détail]


comment les makyiousers ne seraient pas tous riches


----------



## fredintosh (15 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
-
--------------
*- 4 -*






- Kanako
- toumaï (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)
- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi à 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir à 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Mille Sabords (15 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
-
--------------
*- 4 -*






- Kanako
- toumaï (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)
- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi à 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir à 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)
- Mille Sabords (je vais essayer de me libérer mais je garantis rien)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2006)

Bah, pour une fois, on va pas se serrer autour de la table d'h&#244;te


----------



## Mille Sabords (18 Octobre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Bah, pour une fois, on va pas se serrer autour de la table d'hôte


et c'est même pas sûr que je puisse venir, j'ai une crêve terrible :hosto: 
on verra vendredi comment je me sens
A+


----------



## kanako (19 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- Kanako
-
--------------
*- 5 -*






- toumaï (c'est le vendredi maintenant?)
- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi à 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir à 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)
- Mille Sabords (je vais essayer de me libérer mais je garantis rien)


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- Kanako
-
--------------
*- 5 -*






- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi à 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir à 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)
- Mille Sabords (je vais essayer de me libérer mais je garantis rien)
- toumaï : désolée,à une prochaine fois, un jeudi de préférence 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## kanako (20 Octobre 2006)

En fait je voulais juste savoir comment aller facilement &#224; ce restau&#8230; 
C'est o&#249; ? M&#233;tro, quelle station ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> En fait je voulais juste savoir comment on y allait à ce restau
> Métro, quelle station ?



metro *Lourmel* (ligne 8)


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (après 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- Kanako
-
--------------
*- 5 -*






- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi à 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir à 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)
- toumaï : désolée,à une prochaine fois, un jeudi de préférence 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​
Désolé je ne viendrai pas, j'ai une crêve terrible et vous ne m'en voudrez pas de ne pas vous la refiler

A bientôt


----------



## fredintosh (20 Octobre 2006)

Et moi qui suis toujours au boulot pendant que les autres se goinfrent...  
'z'ont de la chance.    

Je termine trop tard, j'aurai pas le courage d'aller jusque dans le XVième.

Y a pas le wi-fi, dans votre resto, qu'on se fasse au moins une conférence iChat ?


----------



## kanako (20 Octobre 2006)

- golf
- Cillian (apr&#232;s 21 h comme d'hab')
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
-
--------------
*- 4 -*






- fredintosh (je sors du boulot ce vendredi &#224; 21h au lieu de 20h... Pour une fois, c'est le jeudi que j'aurais pu sortir &#224; 20h au lieu de 21h, dommage)
- touma&#239; : d&#233;sol&#233;e,&#224; une prochaine fois, un jeudi de pr&#233;f&#233;rence 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​
En fait moi aussi je suis l&#224;&#8230; pas p&#251; y aller finallement&#8230; Donc c'est mort pour demain aussi&#8230;


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2006)

Bien qu'en petit comité, ce fut, comme d'hab, bien sympa 

Bon, sincèrement, le vendredi, il y a trop de monde et on va revenir au jeudi pour novembre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Bon, sincèrement, le vendredi, il y a trop de monde et on va revenir au jeudi pour novembre :rateau:



Lu & approuvé  

sinon, bien sympa et... bon :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Bien qu'en petit comité, ce fut, comme d'hab, bien sympa
> 
> Bon, sincèrement, le vendredi, il y a trop de monde et on va revenir au jeudi pour novembre :rateau:





Lemmy a dit:


> Lu & approuvé
> 
> sinon, bien sympa et... bon :love:


Oui, en effet, petit comité bien sympathique, malgré quelques grand(e)s absent(e)s.     

Et d'accord également pour revenir au jeudi pour les périodes habituelles (hors périodes de type Apple Expo, certains jours fériés, etc...).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ...malgré quelques grand(e)s absent(e)s.



heureusement la terrine était bien présente, elle...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> heureusement la terrine était bien présente, elle...




J'ai bon appétit, en général.  
Puis avec ce qu'il y avait sur la table, chacun avait de quoi manger à sa faim... :love:


----------



## Cillian (21 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, en effet, petit comité bien sympathique, malgré quelques grand(e)s absent(e)s.



 ...Qui, pour se faire pardonner , pourrait nous proposer une _Bouffe à Bombay_ avant le prochain 14 Janvier (sur un week-end)


----------



## kanako (21 Octobre 2006)

Alors le probl&#232;me c'est que si &#231;a revient le jeudi je pourrai encore moins venir (peut-&#234;tre une fois, sait-on jamais) 

Sinon Cillian, c'est une bonne id&#233;e&#8230; m'en vais ouvir un fil dans Bonjour&#8230; voir si d'autres Lillois voudraient se proposer pour l'organisation&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

kanako a dit:


> Alors le problème c'est que si ça revient le jeudi je pourrai encore moins venir (peut-être une fois, sait-on jamais)



ce n'était qu'un essai qui, au final, comporte beaucoup d'inconvénients, entre autres celui de l'encombrement des restaus...  



> Sinon Cillian, c'est une bonne idée m'en vais ouvir un fil dans Bonjour voir si d'autres Lillois voudraient se proposer pour l'organisation



j'en suis


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2006)

Le samedi soir, y'a des bouffes &#224; Grenoble...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Le samedi soir, y'a des bouffes à Grenoble...



tu l'as mis où, mon billet ?


----------



## Taho! (21 Octobre 2006)

vile tentation de ne r&#233;pondre qu'en trois lettres... 

Je n'y ai pas touch&#233;, c'est toi qui l'a !...


----------



## kanako (21 Octobre 2006)

en fait, Grenoble ça fait un peu loin quand même 
(pris du train, temps de transport, tout ça quoi)
:rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (31 Octobre 2006)

c'est quand la bouffe de novembre ?


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Le samedi soir, y'a des bouffes à Grenoble...



oh ... ?

Et il y a des Gones qui y vont ?


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

Petit aparte : si vous faites une bouffe en decembre j'en serai (peut-etre)


----------



## Taho! (31 Octobre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> oh ... ?
> 
> Et il y a des Gones qui y vont ?



Tu n'y es jamais venu et aucun Gone actuel n'a honoré notre assemblé de sa présence...


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Tu n'y es jamais venu et aucun Gone actuel n'a honoré notre assemblé de sa présence...



Bon ben si c'est une longue tradition, il faut la respecter ...


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s, d'anciens Gones sont venus...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2006)

Si y a pas Jacques Trompette, c'est pas la peine.


----------

